# Looking for Opinions on Android Smartphones



## StephenG (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey all,

Any avid Android users out there that can recommend an affordable yet solid all-around Android smartphone? 
I am on AT&T and if possible, I want to be able to use the phone without a data plan. Right now, I think my best bet may be the ASUS Zenfone 2. Thoughts? 

P.S.- Let's not start the age-old Apple v.s. Android debate!  Suffice it so say I'm looking to join 'Team Android.'


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 5, 2016)

I recently got the Sony Xperia Z1 on recommendation from my brother. I think e.g. Z4 s are available (?) but I didn't get the latest version in order to save money. I don't know what money you've got to spend. I got it on Amazon. It seems very good. 

I had an HTC Wildfire before for three years or so but it was much older and inferior to this.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 5, 2016)

My wife and I are using a Galaxy Grand Prime, Android 5.0.2 model phone through Walmart "Straight Talk" - Unlimited talk, text, data (5GB high speed) - $45/mo.

I picked her unit up on a Black Friday Sale for $50. (My phone cost $150). No contract.

We love it!


----------



## rickclayfan (Apr 6, 2016)

You should get the Oneplus Two. Works on any carrier. Cheapest quality phone out there.

https://oneplus.net/


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 6, 2016)

A flip phone and wi-fi only tablet? I've since gone whole hog with a Samsung S6 which I love. Another thought, Android has settings to limit data usage, so if you can find a barebones data plan, you can keep from hitting mobile networks automatically.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Apr 6, 2016)

jwithnell said:


> I've since gone whole hog with a Samsung S6 which I love



Me too. It's pretty expensive--though it's probably cheaper now that the S7 is out.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 6, 2016)

I use StraightTalk. It's $45 a month with no contract. I bought a Galaxy S3 for $200 and I am very pleased. Admittedly, I'm no tech junky, but for what I do, it is more than sufficient and very economical.


----------



## kodos (Apr 6, 2016)

If you buy a phone that is "unlocked", like the Moto X Pure, or Nexus 5/6p - you just have to pop in an AT&T SIM card into it, and don't have to deal with device activation. In addition, those two Android phones are pretty much vanilla Android - which means you don't have to deal with slowness in Android updates like with Samsung or others. Particularly with the Nexus since it gets updates directly from Google.

I had a Galaxy S6, and while it is a good phone - I didn't care for the TouchWiz launcher that Samsung puts on it. Either way, I don't think you can go wrong with any of the phones mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2016)

Moto G and Moto X are two cheaper phones (especially if you have to buy unlock) that are quite good. I had a Moto G first gen and my wife still uses it and I loved it, and I hear it's only gotten better. It's a bit smaller than other phones, but I prefer the size.


----------



## StephenG (Apr 6, 2016)

kodos said:


> If you buy a phone that is "unlocked", like the Moto X Pure, or Nexus 5/6p - you just have to pop in an AT&T SIM card into it, and don't have to deal with device activation. In addition, those two Android phones are pretty much vanilla Android - which means you don't have to deal with slowness in Android updates like with Samsung or others. Particularly with the Nexus since it gets updates directly from Google.
> 
> I had a Galaxy S6, and while it is a good phone - I didn't care for the TouchWiz launcher that Samsung puts on it. Either way, I don't think you can go wrong with any of the phones mentioned in this thread.



I've heard that AT&T can track what phone your SIM card is in and will heap a data plan on even if you don't want one. Also, there is the issue of getting contacts, etc. onto the new phone. The Moto X seems good, but isn't it a bit expensive?


----------



## kodos (Apr 6, 2016)

StephenG said:


> kodos said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy a phone that is "unlocked", like the Moto X Pure, or Nexus 5/6p - you just have to pop in an AT&T SIM card into it, and don't have to deal with device activation. In addition, those two Android phones are pretty much vanilla Android - which means you don't have to deal with slowness in Android updates like with Samsung or others. Particularly with the Nexus since it gets updates directly from Google.
> ...



That might be the case. I've always had a data plan, sorry! I sync my contacts on the cloud (Outlook, or Google). As far as expensive is concerned, that's obviously relative. What is your price point? An unlocked Galaxy S6 goes for around $469 on Amazon right now. A 32GB Moto X is $399. An iPhone 6 (16GB) is $549.00. Given that comparison, I think the Moto X is a decent price.

Like I said, it is all relative. For that screen size, processor, etc. the Moto X and Nexus are at a pretty good price point in my opinion.


----------



## StephenG (Apr 6, 2016)

kodos said:


> StephenG said:
> 
> 
> > kodos said:
> ...



Right. My budget is probably going to be under $250. I'm sure I can find something!


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2016)

StephenG said:


> kodos said:
> 
> 
> > StephenG said:
> ...




Moto G is the cheaper version of the Moto X, and it's an excellent phone! (Moto E is a bit cheaper than the G, but I recommend going with the G)


----------



## kodos (Apr 6, 2016)

Jake said:


> Moto G is the cheaper version of the Moto X, and it's an excellent phone! (Moto E is a bit cheaper than the G, but I recommend going with the G)



I've only heard good things about the G!


----------

